# Reheating Ribs



## bignick (Jun 20, 2010)

Suggestions on reheating ribs?  I usually throw them in the oven, but last time, it seemed to dry them out a bit.  Maybe it was too hot or too long?  Should I wrap in foil?  What works for you?


----------



## ronp (Jun 20, 2010)

Wrap in foil with some moisture at 145'. Should hold good.


----------



## eman (Jun 20, 2010)

I vacum seal whole racks and then reheat in the bag in a pan of simmering water.

 or you can get a broiler pan w/ rack and steam the ribs. DO NOT cover when steaming as it will make the ribs soft.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 20, 2010)

I reheat almost everything in the oven except BBQ.  I generally hate the microwave but it works well for BBQ because of moisture.  I've done brisket in foil with a little apple juice in the oven and it was OK.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 20, 2010)

Now I never re-heat in the oven and now I re-heat using a pasta pot/ steamer pot. I just boil water and give them a few minutess to heat up. To me it seems to keep the meat moist and it brings out smokey flavor a little bit more to Me


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 21, 2010)

I usually wrap in foil and reheat in low oven.

I've also nuked them with good results.  Just make sure you wrap them in damp towels or something.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jun 21, 2010)

crock pot with a little sauce / liquid works well too.  Any low heat, moist envorionment.  Avoid microwave at all costs.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 21, 2010)

I usually foil and put in a 225-250 degree oven for 30 minutes give or take. You can also microwave on MEDIUM, never use HIGH unless you're heating tea water or cooking popcorn.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 21, 2010)

I use a chafing dish for bulk
	

		
			
		

		
	







But will heat wrapped in foil in the oven for a few ribs, NEVER the microwave, my wife will eat them cold.


----------

